# WW2 Aviation Links (Add your links)



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2005)

Had a browse through this forum section and didn't see anything like this so. Post your WW2 aviation links here.

British Aircraft: http://www.jaapteeuwen.com/ww2aircraft/index.htm

General Aviation: http://www.airwar.ru/amaine.html

Luftwaffe Projects: http://www.luft46.com/

All: http://www.compsoc.man.ac.uk/~wingman/

Aerial Reconnaissance Archives: http://www.evidenceincamera.co.uk/

WW2 Aircraft Types: http://users.senet.com.au/~mhyde/ww2_aircraft_title.htm

ME262: http://www.stormbirds.com

Aces: http://www.frenkenstein.com/ww2/

Edit(horse): Set it as Global Announcement for reference

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 28, 2005)

WW2 Tanks: www.military.cz/panzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2005)

More WW2 Tanks http://mailer.fsu.edu/~akirk/tanks/ and http://www.wwiivehicles.com/index.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## toffigd (Mar 30, 2005)

www.samoloty.ow.pl 
Polish aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## max (Apr 1, 2005)

Websites in Dutch 

www.battleofbritain.be

www.dambusters.be

www.spitfire.ww2.be

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

How could you forget www.luftarchiv.de  8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## trackend (Apr 5, 2005)

http://www.fleetairarmarchive.net/Aircraft/Index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcus Wendel (Apr 9, 2005)

www.axishistory.com and www.ww2.dk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JCS (May 14, 2005)

Bf109: 
http://www.bf109.com/

http://www.messerschmitt-bf109.de/index-800.php

http://www.adlertag.de/

http://bf-109.fr.st/

http://www.109lair.com/

Scale Drawings: 
http://www.aviacherteg.narod.ru/

http://www.penio.narod.ru/

http://www.airwar.ru/indexe.html

Guncams, Newsreels Video clips:
http://mezek.valka.cz/texty/filmy.htm

http://guncam2002.tripod.com/

http://www.fearsquadron.com/Multimedia.htm

General Aircraft:
http://www.csd.uwo.ca/~pettypi/elevon/gustin_military/db/

http://www.kotfsc.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JCS (May 22, 2005)

Heres a site I just found on the MC.202, lots of great photos here...

http://www.mc202folgore.hpg.ig.com.br/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Wow neat! 8)

Heres on on the Re-2000

http://home.att.net/~historyzone/Reggiane.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SeaNorris (May 22, 2005)

Japanese Aircraft
http://www.j-aircraft.com/index.htm

Joe Baugher's site
http://home.att.net/~jbaugher/

Captured Japanese Aircraft
http://www.pluth.net/captured/

US Naval History Center
http://www.history.navy.mil/

Naval History of WWII
http://navalhistory.flixco.info/

Naval War in the Pacific
http://pacific.valka.cz/

WWII TechNet
http://www.wwiitech.net/main/index.html

World's Aircraft Carrier List
http://www.hazegray.org/navhist/carriers/

NAVSOURCE Photo Archive
http://www.navsource.org/

US Navy Torpedoes
http://www.geocities.com/Pentagon/1592/torpedos.html

Japanese Medals
http://www.diggerhistory.info/pages-medals/jap_medals-ww2.htm

All kinds of sounds, recordings, photos
http://www.earthstation1.com/wwii.html

8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SeaNorris (May 22, 2005)

Japanese Cockpits and Gauges:
http://www.sam.hi-ho.ne.jp/ki-44/

WWII Maps:
http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/historical/history_ww2.html

HyperWar: collection of articles on battles of WWII; Pacific section:
http://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/PTO/index.html

http://www.combinedfleet.com/

Not only about the pacific, but about the history of a whole outfit, which also fougth there. It has many interesting pilot accounts and some nice color pics. See for yourself:

http://www.kalaniosullivan.com/KunsanAB/8thFW/Howitwasb1a1.html

US Army Brochures on the force movements of both Axis and Allied forces in ETO and PTO
www.army.mil/cmh-pg/collections/WW2-Broch.htm

http://pacific.valka.cz/

Antopodean Hawks
http://p-40.tripod.com/

Australia At War
http://home.st.net.au/~dunn/index.htm

Australian Aviation Archive
http://users.chariot.net.au/~theburfs/index.html

Brown Shoe Navy
http://www.microworks.net/pacific/aviation/

Dutch East Indies Campaign
http://www.j-aircraft.com/jring/

Fleet Air Arm
http://www.fleetairarmarchive.net/Squadrons/1800index.htm

Historic Aviation Video's
http://historicaviation.com/historicaviation/index.po;jsessionid=2Xmoe3z2LzUn9Kbdw5nv7vHW(0CoUOxPt)?product=video

IJAAF Aircraft Photo's
http://www.ijaafpics.com/

IJNAF Aircraft Photo's
http://www.ijnafpics.com/

Military War Video's
http://www.militaryvideo.com/store/store.cfm

New Zealand Fighter Pilots Museum
http://www.nzfpm.co.nz/

Pacific Spitfires
http://www.pacificspitfires.com/index.html

US Air Force Groups
http://www.web-birds.com/

US Naval Aviation Chronology in World War II
http://www.history.navy.mil/branches/avchr5.htm

Warbirds Video's
http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/

http://www.marksindex.com/japaneseaviation/

http://www.f4ucorsair.com/index.htm

Dutch East Indies website:

http://www.geocities.com/dutcheastindies/

and on this site as well, the order of battle for the ML-KNIL:

http://www.geocities.com/dutcheastindies/Dutch_OOB.html

Aircraft lists as operated by ML-KNIL:

http://users.senet.com.au/~mhyde/ww2_aircraft_netherlands.htm

Do-24 as used not only by the Dutch in the East Indies but also by the Lufwaffe:

http://www.dornier24.com/

A small aricle on Dutch B-339C and D's (de-navalized F2A-2s)

http://home.att.net/~jbaugher1/f2a_6.html

Here's a few from a different angle...

http://www.pacificghosts.com/

http://www.aviationarchaeology.com/

http://www.okwreckchasing.com/links2.html

http://www.mustangsmustangs.net/p-51/survivors/pages/44-74389.shtml

http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/P38.html

http://www.aviationpics.de/

http://www.wpafb.af.mil/museum/research/pursuit.htm

http://home.st.net.au/~dunn/navy/rnfaa.htm

http://www.pacificspitfires.com/

http://p-40.tripod.com/main.htm

http://www.daveswarbirds.com/

Interviews of Saburo Sakai Other Pilots, PTO Planes
http://www.warbirdforum.com/ 

History of Naval Warplanes/Squadrons
http://www.history.navy.mil/branches/org4-8.htm

5th Air Force Pilot
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Runway/9601/5thafdan.html

Various PTO Subjects
http://yarchive.net/mil/

Various Planes Pilots PTO
http://home.att.net/~C.C.Jordan/

Allison Engines Site
http://www.unlimitedexcitement.com/Miss US/Allison V1710 Engine.htm#Allison-powered Aircraft

http://rwebs.net/avhistory/

http://home.tiscali.dk/winthrop/stanwood.html

http://www.chuckhawks.com/index3.naval_military_history.htm

http://www.daveswarbirds.com/usplanes/backdoor.htm

http://www.pacificwrecks.com/

http://www.tincansailorsbook.com/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## eoin (May 25, 2005)

Check out http://www.war-letters.com/0009.html for a group of letters from a bomber, who flew over Hiroshama as well as other locations during WW2. The girls really did like the pilots, you'll learn from these letters. Loads of little stories a fascinating read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## b17sam (Jul 3, 2005)

They say it is not boasting if it is true and you can back it up. Well, Google rates my website www.b17sam.com as Number 1when you search for B-17 pictures as well as a search for B-17 B-24 and many other categories dealing with B-17. I am most proud that a search for my family name Halpert shows me in #2 and #3 position. #1 is occupied by an automobile dealer who paid dearly for the spot. They also say pride goeth before a fall, but meanwhile I'd appreciate feed-back on www.b17sam.com This is one of the best forums on the web.
Sam Halpert

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2005)

a hearty congrats Sam; keep the site going as a living tribute to those you served with....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## max (Jul 4, 2005)

www.warbirds.be

website in dutch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

ok it's not WWII but it's still a good site, just found this link believe me it's well worth a look

http://www.aviationpics.de/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 26, 2005)

Good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice work B17Sam, keep it up. Nice pictures and information on your site, I've Bookmarked it.
Nice find Lanc, some nice pics on that site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tarrif (Aug 27, 2005)

My site isn't exclusively for aircraft and still needs some work, but here it is...

www.tarrif.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah i like the layout and the way everything has a picture.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Neat. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Aug 27, 2005)

That is impressive, Tarrif. Well done.


----------



## Tarrif (Aug 27, 2005)

It began around 5 years ago as a hobby, then it really took off when I started doing research for WWII Online. Now I work at the Aberdeen Proving Grounds and have all sorts of access to information. The best parts of my site (in my opinion) are the interviews, the new movies, and the database tools. For the longest time I tried to find a website that let you compare units side-by-side and couldn't find one, so I made one myself.

I make no assertions that the data I have on my site is 100% correct (I think to do so is niave and foolish), so if you find any mistakes and can give me better data - with credible sources - I'd be willing to make changes.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 27, 2005)

Admittedly I haven't looked indepth yet but it's bookmarked. I was amazed by the tank profiles alone! I can't find any.


----------



## FabioRAF (Aug 28, 2005)

S!
Our group of recoveries historian humanitarian

http://www.freeforumzone.com/viewforum.aspx?f=61117


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice site Tarrif. Bookmarked it. I like it; nice layout, look forward to following the site as you enlarge and progess it.


----------



## strezahuzum (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello everybody, I'm new here so I want to give everyone a big salute !!

Anyway, here's a link to my site, which is about the Romanian airforce. Please excuse the quality of the site ( it was optimized for 800x600 resolution, which was the best my old monitor could do, and I was green about webdesign back then ). You'll find some pics there you may find intersting...

www.romanianwings.tk
if that doesn't work. try :
http:\\geocities.com\huzumstreza


----------



## pilotman (Oct 2, 2005)

lots of 1/18 scale diecast aircraft at www.updiddilyupup.com 
My personal favorite is the corsair from BBI.
enjoy


----------



## Parmigiano (Dec 1, 2005)

Found on the IL2 italian forum

NOTE: for some reason I can't post if the link contains the word 'lycos', so I have changed in lyXcos: just cut-paste-edit it in your browser


- German and NACA tests on WWII airplanes (great!)
http://mitglied.lyXcos.de/luftwaffe1/index2.html

- Technical data, mostly in German
http://mitglied.lyXcos.de/luftwaffe1/

PS : can some gentle soul maybe translate the German docs? I could ask my wife but then I would have to pay for the rest of my life...

- Luftwaffe resource Center
http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/LRG/index.html


- General WWII database all nations
http://www.tarrif.net/


- site of the son of a WWII German pilot 
http://members.aol.com/tgenth/index.html


----------



## Pisis (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice site there Tariff!

Mine (it's just a small part of it actually) is about Czechoslovakians in WWII: http://cshq.wz.cz/


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

none of the links seem to be working on the first one parm posted


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Copy them over and take out the 'X' then they should work...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

what i mean is i did that, got onto the site but whilst on the site nothing worked when i clicked on it...........


----------



## marconi (Dec 3, 2005)

http://english.pobediteli.ru/

Very good site dedicated to Great Patriotic War and Soviet veterans.It has been now translated to English.There is a great multimedia map of the war, some video and comments of Russian veterans.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 3, 2005)

That's a really good one. I posted that in the WW2 General forum a while back.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.mo-na-ko.net/letadla-planky.htm

some nice technical drawings of some very unusual aircraft..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 24, 2005)

Not bad 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice find there Lanc, some good stuff on that site.


----------



## v2 (Jun 5, 2006)

Polish Squadrons Remembered:
http://www.geocities.com/skrzydla/
PAF:
http://polishairforce.biskupin.wroc.pl/


----------



## hole in the ground (Jun 30, 2006)

AirWar - letadlo
czech i think
technical three views, camoflage schemes, and information if you can discipher it.


----------



## lancasterman (Jul 2, 2006)

A couple of heavies that I work on
Avro Lancaster FM212 Restoration Project
Avro Lancaster Bomber FM159 Restoration Project


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 10, 2006)

Not really a WW2 link, but browsing to find some data for another thread I've found this German guys who build and sell Fw190 and P51

If somebody has more money to spare than me, it might be interesting...

Flug Werk GmbH - Diary -


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 13, 2006)

All you ever wanted to see about mosquitos.

Mosquito Aircraft Production at Downsview


----------



## v2 (Sep 25, 2006)

Bahaat indexpage


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 8, 2006)

this is one of my favorite sites Introduction page to the websites of David Hanson


----------



## v2 (Nov 6, 2006)

Luftwaffe- colour pics:
Coppermine Photo Gallery - The Luftwaffe


----------



## v2 (Nov 12, 2006)

Backwoods Landing Strip - Finnish Air Force Aircraft


----------



## Kurfürst (Nov 16, 2006)

Bf 109 Performance resource site, collection of wartime tests and performance reports. Note that URL has changed recently!

Kurfurst - Your resource on Messerschmitt Bf 109 performance


----------



## v2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Between 1939 and 1945 more than 175 airplanes crashed in the area of what is today the state of Saarland in Germany. As a consequence, about 250 crew members were killed. More than 2300 civilians lost their lives in air raids. This website is dedicated to the commemoration of all these victims.
Startseite


----------



## Stuka-Pilot 44 (Dec 8, 2006)

Stuka-Pilot Productions, Ltd.: Stuka-Pilot


----------



## v2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Remaining Japanese Relics
Remaining Relic Photos


----------



## Peter Addison (Jan 23, 2007)

Heaps of great aviation articles on this site including WW2, Vietnam

Fourays - The Australian Army Aviation Association Inc


----------



## Peter Addison (Jan 23, 2007)

Saw some interesting info about Beauforts and Boomerangs on

The Guns of Muschu

Includes interviews with pilots and chapters from the book. Sawa review of the book on pacificwrecks website. Anyone got any more on the Boomerang?


----------



## v2 (Feb 15, 2007)

wrecks airplanes


----------



## str8jax (Feb 21, 2007)

Lone Star Flight Museum,Galveston,Texas,warbirds,military planes This museum is 20 miles from my house. enjoy!


----------



## military-aircraft-photos (Mar 1, 2007)

Approx half my collection on my site www.military-aircraft-photos.com photos, manuals and blueprints


----------



## Denniss (Mar 1, 2007)

military-aircraft-photos said:


> Approx half my collection on my site www.military-aircraft-photos.com photos, manuals and blueprints



Do you want to share these manual with us or do you only want to sell them to us ?


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2007)

what kind of crap are you trying to pull on our site ?

after going through 41 pages of "your" Luftwaffe stuff you have copyright on I can tell you that the Fw 190 and Ta 152 materials have been posted in books since the 1960's with several of the Ta 152n items in my collection.

so you must feel it is ok to pirate known other copyrighted photos for your own personal satisfaction and for profit.

I am going to suggest to the mods you be banned .............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2007)

Erich said:


> I am going to suggest to the mods you be banned .............



Erich you are a mod....

 

I just got done looking at some of it and I think it is funny that if he is claiming copyright to those pictures because I own several of them in original form from WW2 of the Luftwaffe aircraft that came in Focke Wulf promos used as propoganda in WW2.


----------



## v2 (Mar 16, 2007)

In french...
Ciel De Gloire - Histoire des As de L Aviation de 1914 à nos jours :: Index


----------



## v2 (Apr 18, 2007)

The Hawker Hurricane 
The Hawker Hurricane - the forgotten star of the Battle of Britain.


----------



## v2 (Apr 28, 2007)

This website is dedicated, as its title suggests, to just an ordinary crew of Bomber Command in World War II...
Just an Ordinary Crew


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice one V2.


----------



## v2 (Apr 29, 2007)

WWII Aircraft Performance:
WWII Aircraft Performance


----------



## aussieraaf (May 8, 2007)

Here is another interesting link for photos, blueprints and manuals www.military-aircraft-photos.com

just so you aware aware the site and it's owner has been banned on the previous page. please review all the pages on a thread before posting


----------



## Erich (May 8, 2007)

sadly above site has pirated copyrighted photos for private resale and called them his with his own copyright..........many have been seen in many air publications, Fw 190A's as example(s)


----------



## MAV_406 (May 9, 2007)

BOOMERANG FLIGHT

this site is about a restored boomerang


----------



## drgondog (Jun 2, 2007)

b17sam said:


> They say it is not boasting if it is true and you can back it up. Well, Google rates my website B-17 B-24 Pictures Information 8th Air Force Flying Fortress Liberator Ploesti Schweinfurt Merseberg Berlin missions as Number 1when you search for B-17 pictures as well as a search for B-17 B-24 and many other categories dealing with B-17. I am most proud that a search for my family name Halpert shows me in #2 and #3 position. #1 is occupied by an automobile dealer who paid dearly for the spot. They also say pride goeth before a fall, but meanwhile I'd appreciate feed-back on B-17 B-24 Pictures Information 8th Air Force Flying Fortress Liberator Ploesti Schweinfurt Merseberg Berlin missions This is one of the best forums on the web.
> Sam Halpert



Sam - great website. One comment/suggestion - use a pic of a 51B/C/D versus A-36 for the Mustang photo

Here are five from your neighbors at Steeple Morden - one is 2SF pilot Bob Whitlow after the big 26 November battles when eight Second SF ships took on 70+ Fw190's from II Gruppe JG301 and shot down five for no losses...

Regards,

Bill


----------



## Cub Driver (Jun 23, 2007)

Annals of the Flying Tigers http://www.warbirdforum.com/avg.htm

and the Brewster Buffalo: http://www.warbirdforum.com/buff.htm

and Japan at War: http://www.warbirdforum.com/japan.htm

and ...


----------



## Cub Driver (Jun 23, 2007)

(that's my half-tailored, half-castoff Vietnam War Correspondent Uniform, by the way: http://www.warbirdforum.com/vietnam.htm )


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Russian site- photos from e-bay:
it not the rock-n-roll, is a avia-n-aero


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Polish Air Force Operations Record Books 1940-1947


----------



## filnorm (Jul 25, 2007)

Strafing missions of U. S. fighters in World War II in Czechslovakia:
*http://hloubkari.bloguje.cz/tema-21-english-version.php*
Regards, Filip


----------



## v2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Old Wings - A Classic Aviation Website


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice never seen this thread.


----------



## v2 (Sep 7, 2007)

dare


----------



## v2 (Sep 8, 2007)

Video and Pictures of Luftwaffe Fighter Aircraft of world war 2


----------



## Kurfürst (Sep 8, 2007)

*Bf 109*

Kurfurst - Your resource on Messerschmitt Bf 109 performance
_Performance of the Messerschmitt Bf 109. 1939 - 1945_

This is my humble site, you can find many technical and performance related reports there about the Messerschmitt Bf 109 and it`s powerplant Daimler Benz DB 605.

Any comment and suggestions are welcome (in PM, to keep this thread clean) !


----------



## v2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Pictures and information of WWII aircraft from around the world
Air Pirates


----------



## v2 (Oct 14, 2007)

MAAM - The Widow's Web - Recovery


----------



## v2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Interesting photos:
The Burma Banshees - CBI Theater, the Forgotton War, the Silent Generation Photo Gallery by Robin Adair at pbase.com


----------



## ColesAircraft (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are two great sites (one is mine, I must admit) for those interested in Japanese WW2 aircraft subjects:

J-aircraft.com Main Page (forum, photo albums, articles)

www.ColesAircraft.com (aviation art, models, photo albums)

Ron Cole


----------



## ColesAircraft (Oct 27, 2007)

Oops . . . I should ad an image!

index (site for autographed aviation art, Japanese WW2)

Ron Cole


----------



## v2 (Nov 13, 2007)

301 Polish Bomber Squadron "Ziemi Pomorskiej" - For their honour and memory


----------



## Jan7 (Nov 30, 2007)

My links about RAF in WWII

As I tell us in my first post, I'm research about U-617. I found more links relationated RAF in WWII. I keep in my Favorites and share whith all you and hope there are interest for all you.

Como os he contado en mi primer post, ando buscando información sobre el U-617. Los he guardado en mis Favoritos y he pensado en compartirlos con vosotros por si os resultan interesantes.


179 Squadron world war 2
233 Squadron
AlltheWeb.com Web results for 233 Squadron RAF
Associations
British Aviation Resource Center - A Warbirds Resource Group - Main Page
British Military Aviation in 1943 - Part 4
Caithness CWS - Wings Over Wick - Index
Coastal Command ORBAT -- 23 August 1943
Coastal Command Order of Battle, Strength, and Availability
Fleet Air Arm (FAA) Archive Index of British Naval Aviation
Home Page_P
How I Used the Internet to Find My Uncle’s Killer
Lockheed A28. - Búsqueda en Google
Lockheed Hudson from the air page 2
Lockheed Hudson, 48 Squadron
NAVAL-HISTORY.NET
No.179 Squadron RAF
RAF Coastal Command Index
RAF History - Bomber Command 60th Anniversary
RAF Museum Aircraft Collection
RAF Squadron Codes - WWII
RAF Squadron Crests and Badges Gallery Index - Squadrons, Units and Stations - RAF Marham
Royal Air Force - Home
The Document Archive at the Imperial War Museum
The National Archives Quick search 
The National Archives the Catalogue
Useful Links - RAF
Vickers Wellington - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jan.


----------



## verduijn (Dec 13, 2007)

*www.avro-lancaster.com*

Be well!

Jaap Verduijn.


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2007)

The following is a small collection of books related to military history and technology. The books are in PDF format...
Venik's Aviation - Library


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 25, 2007)

v2 said:


> The following is a *¿small? *collection of books related to military history and technology. The books are in PDF format...
> Venik's Aviation - Library



I don't think the same, V2






Jan.


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 25, 2007)

Added an trackball to other Forum: My links about RAF in WWII - World War II Forums


Jan.


----------



## v2 (Feb 26, 2008)

Airwar over Denmark:
Airwar over Denmark by Søren C. Flensted. Air War over Denmark


----------



## Velius (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's one I found that I don't think I've seen mentioned here...

Military Factory - Military Weapons

The site is divided in 4 sections: Aircraft, Navy Ships, Tanks/Vehicles/&Artillery, and Infantry Weapons.

The aircraft section is quite decent


----------



## buzzard (May 23, 2008)

Here's a pretty good one

WWII Aircraft Performance

And :
Planes and Pilots of WWII.


----------



## ju87 (May 25, 2008)

RLM aircraft- RLM Aviation - Aircraft Data

ju87


----------



## v2 (Jun 18, 2008)

great colection!
New Zealand Electronic Text Centre


----------



## Jan7 (Jun 19, 2008)

A group of my links:



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw6NFmcnW-8_





Jan.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2008)

Throw in acouple that I've seen listed here;

North-East Diary
North-East Diary 1939 - 1945

Aufkl.Gr.122 Diary 
http://www.luftwaffedata.co.uk/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

Eagles Over Norway (_mostly about JG 5_)
Eagles over Norway

350 (BELGIAN) SQUADRON - ROYAL AIR FORCE 
350 (BELGIAN) Squadron

315 (Polish) Squadron War Diary
1943 events

Bristol Past (_great site with details on the Blitz_)
Bristol Past : Fishponds Local History Society

445th BS, 446th BS, 447th BS, 448th BS War Diary
http://www.warwingsart.com/12thAirForce/3210643.html


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2008)

here's a good one
The Combat Report - HOME


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Oct 27, 2008)

JU88.net

gardermoen aircraftcollection in Norway


----------



## ahm (Dec 11, 2008)

AVIATION SCIENCE




AVIATION SCIENCE




regards


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2008)

Warsaw Flights


----------



## carson1934 (Apr 23, 2009)

This is a wonderful link (mostly in french) for italian aircrafts between 1939 and 1945 with many interesting and rare pics, videos, etc:
aviateur01's blog - La Regia Aeronautica dans la Seconde Guerre... - Page 3 - Skyrock.com
carson1934


----------



## johnbr (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is a new site that looks promising
AeroCinema - The Classic Planes Internet Channel


----------



## aussieraaf (May 2, 2009)

Found some Vintage Historic aircraft photos, some manuals and drawings here at 
www.military-aircraft-photos.com


----------



## Amsel (May 12, 2009)

Some great Luftwaffe stuff.
Luftwaffe Markings Camouflage


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2009)

Browse wartime imagery of countries including:

France, Germany, Italy, Netherlands, Poland

( see the d-day beaches)

The National Collection of Aerial Photography


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2009)

How come there is the whole world under categories but Scotland is all by itself? Lucky, what did you do?


----------



## Heinz (Nov 26, 2009)

I dare say because its Scottish based website.


----------



## AeroCinema1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is a Link that I promise will be of interest to many.

Welcome to AeroCinema, the home of classic aviation!

Feel free to review and comment back to me in the forum, we are looking for input from Aviation Enthusiasts.


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2009)

The Burma Banshees - CBI Theater, the Forgotton War, the Silent Generation Photo Gallery by Robin Adair at pbase.com


----------



## Ottscho (Jan 1, 2010)

I just found an interresting replica-project of an Messerschmitt Bf109 E-3!

Bf109 Project


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure if ya'll have seen this one. I tried to search the forums, but had no luck. If I missed something, I apologize.

Welcome To the Warbirds Resource Group


----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2010)

The National Collection of Aerial Photography, held by RCAHMS, is one of the largest and most significant collections of aerial imagery in the world. It is an invaluable resource for historical research across a wide range of disciplines.

The National Collection of Aerial Photography


----------



## Torch (Jun 29, 2010)

WW2 Drawings


----------



## Smoke (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome...


----------



## alixain (Jul 13, 2010)

Aviation Airplane and Airports Aviation | Aircrafts | Airports


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Center for Military Studies


----------



## Andrewc (Jul 27, 2010)

Classic Warbirds

Andrew


----------



## v2 (Jul 29, 2010)

World War II


----------



## v2 (Aug 5, 2010)

WWII Aircraft Performance


----------



## A J Hargreaves (Aug 23, 2010)

Flugwerk GmbH

Aircraft Documentation


----------



## asm88 (Nov 3, 2011)

This is where I get all my aircraft's from and this is my favourite one so far Airfix 1/48 MESSERSCHMITT BF 109E TROPICAL MODEL KIT - A05122 - 05122 from £14.40 - Games and Model Kits give me feed back


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 3, 2011)

asm88 said:


> This is where I get all my aircraft's from and this is my favourite one so far Airfix 1/48 MESSERSCHMITT BF 109E TROPICAL MODEL KIT - A05122 - 05122 from £14.40 - Games and Model Kits give me feed back


itsc a link for models not WW2 or Aircraft


----------



## tbfighterpilot (Dec 7, 2011)

I created a website based purely on military aircraft. Check it out here:
History of Military Aircraft
And don't know if anybody put this up:
Military Factory - Military Weapons: Cataloging aircraft, tanks, vehicles, artillery, ships and guns through history.


----------



## DonL (Feb 16, 2012)

double post


----------



## DonL (Feb 16, 2012)

For all who understand german:

The Air Force in the battle for air supremacy.

Major influences on the defeat of the Luftwaffe in the defensive at the west and
over Germany in World War II with special reference to factors
"Air defense", "Research and development" and "human resources".

by Ernst Stilla

http://deposit.d-nb.de/cgi-bin/dokserv?idn=977968960

please click on pdf!

It is an university work to get the german doctor grade.

To my opinion one of the best work to understand advertisements, decisions and interacting of and between the important persons of the LW and the aviation industry.


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 7, 2012)

I Don't if this one has been put up yet, but it has drawings of a lot of warplanes WINGS PALETTE


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, that ones pretty well known but many of the profiles in there are of questionable accuracy.


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 7, 2012)

> many of the profiles in there are of questionable accuracy.



I was wondering about that, thanks for posting that warning!


----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2012)

World War II: The American Home Front in Color - In Focus - The Atlantic


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice find v2.


Wheels


----------



## bogey.io (May 6, 2012)

I always liked Introduction page to the websites of David Hanson and Warbird Alley: Privately-owned, vintage, ex-military aircraft.. the most complete listing of individual planes I've found is the classic from wikipedia at url List of aircraft of World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

I found a lot of interesting links browsing through the pages, but a lot of dead ones too. Maybe someone could do an exercise by copying all the links to one post and cleaning up the dead ones.


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2012)

Just found this Flckr site. The guy has a great selection of pics. Very cool!

Flickr: D. Sheley's Photostream


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2012)

Here's a link to a "List of accidents and incidents involving military aircraft from 1861 to present." It's from the Wikipedia site so read into that what you will.
List of accidents and incidents involving military aircraft before 1925 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Geo


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't yet read all the nine pages of this sticky but I just mentioned this forum in a thread here on prop identification. Wooden Propellers is a useful forum on prop questions.


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 15, 2012)

American Aircraft of WWII Is this page creditable at all?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2012)

B-29 links B-29 Links

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lots of color Luftwaffe photos here.
bpk | Webgate

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2012)

Good find Geo. Haven't viewed them all, but already noted some I haven't seen before.


----------



## v2 (Dec 30, 2012)

http://cecilgolding.yolasite.com/


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2013)

Website I'm building for the Fokker G-1 foundation:
Welkom!
Soon we will add pictures of a digital mockup and a webshop full of goodies 
It's all in Dutch, but google translate can help, I guess.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2013)

Marcel, that's brilliant! (Google translate worked well)


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2013)

Joe Baugher's Home Page


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

This is a thread on a Gaming forum but the pics that are included are cool!!

WW2 Photos


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 25, 2013)

Enlarged, computer-enhanced *WW2 aircraft *photos here-
Mission4Today › ForumsPro › R R Forums › Photo Galleries › WWII Aircraft Photo's

B-17 ball turret-


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 2, 2013)

1920's / 1930's *Golden Age of Aviation *photos here-
Mission4Today › ForumsPro › R R Forums › Off Topic › Project: IL-2 1926 The Golden Age of Aviation


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 22, 2013)

Aircrew equipment. Covers main combatants of WWII.

Homepage of Flightgear.ch


----------



## Johnny Signor (Apr 15, 2013)

Leather Squadron/Group patches made
Patches Photos by EMBLEMHUNTER | Photobucket


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 14, 2013)

Just browsing through this site but so far it looks like 1764 photos of nose-art and serial numbers.

Annotations by Gmasher - Fold3

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 2, 2013)

Official Web Site of the 392 Bomb Group. Contains mission reports, MACR, photos amongst many others.....

B24.NET - WWII B-24 Liberator Bomber WW2 POW Stalag Luft Camps of USAAF Army Air Force

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 27, 2013)

Spitfire Production. This replaces a website that changed servers.
Spitfire - Main

Geo


----------



## Chris T (Aug 29, 2013)

Romanian Royal Aeronautics
WorldWar2.ro - Romanian Royal Aeronautics


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2013)

Te site of the Stichting Fokker G-1 has been updated. Although in Dutch I guess Google translate can help you understand what it says. We are working on an English part of the site.
Technical info about this aircraft has been added here: SFG-1 - Technische gegevens and a comparison between contemporary aircraft here: SFG-1 - Een goed vliegtuig?
You can also buy G-1 goodies and also the books about the aircraft here: SFG-1 - Producten

It's a non-profit organization, you-re only helping preserving the history of this aircraft and maybe the build of a flying replica.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2013)

For those that want to make their own RAF/RCAF codes and serial numbers, down loadable fonts...
Military Aircraft Fonts

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2013)

Cheers Geo. Had a link to another one once but it went bust.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 2, 2013)

Do you have Simmers Paint Shop

RAF Training Films RAF Training Films - Air War in Western Europe 1939 - 1945 - WWII Forums

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2013)

P-47 Database....
P-47 Thunderbolt DATABASE
Serial numbers, Units and M.A.C.R.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 28, 2014)

Link contains RCAF training aircraft in the movie "Captains of the Clouds"(1942) starring James Cagney. In color....
Captains of the Clouds - The Internet Movie Plane Database

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2014)

Several people have been inquiring about custom made decals Here is a link to several decal makers. A few links are dead but many are still valid...
Links for custom decal services

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2014)

This has a bunch of stuff in it including aviation. Plus in the games section, you can blow stuff up.

Damaged and Destroyed Aircraft : American Heroes Channel

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2014)

Geo


----------



## Shinpachi (May 17, 2014)

A book for Japanese aviation fan published by Asahi Press in 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2014)

Lots if interesting articles here...

Aircraft

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 2, 2014)

Site has two downloadable PDFs, Download Listing For Blueprint and Technical Drawings for sale and Download List of Manuals for sale.
Military Aircraft Photos

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 25, 2014)

Aircraft Gunsights...for all your WW2 to early fifties needs from different countries. 

Home | AIRCRAFT GUNSIGHTS

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2014)

How to Assemble Your P-47...

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=P-47+Thunderbolt+Assembly+Part+1+of+4+

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2014)

Cool, now I just need a P-47!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2014)

David, I edited the post to give a link to all the videos as opposed to showing the one video.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## wuzak (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.newforestvrs.org.uk/forest-history/new-forest-explosives/ashley-walk-bombing-range/


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2014)

That one was very interesting!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2014)

Lots of B-24 nose art...

EVERYTHING B-24 - Home

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2014)

Many, many PDFs...mostly USAAF, Luftwaffe. I did a Norton and Spybot scan on one PDF and it came up clean however....
HyperWar: U.S. Army Air Force Numbered Historical Studies

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2014)

Aircraft serial number links...
Aircraft serial number links
... to Joe Baugher's site, Aussie s/ns, U.K. s/ns.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2014)

Lots of short videos, 1918-modern...

Mopic

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2014)

Japanese gunsights and instrument panel. I'll let others judge how accurate these are but they look pretty cool...
3DCG manufacture?Funatsu 3D studio |tank, gunhowizer, aircraft and even ancient armor is manufactured.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2015)

Paint cross reference/conversion charts...

Model Paint Cross Reference Charts

Geo


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Fargo Air Museum Aircraft: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfo-T6jLom-vk8sjD2mrUOQ


----------



## fubar57 (May 3, 2015)

Lots of aircraft photos here....Histomil.com ? View topic - Post your WWII Aeroplanes/Bomber Photos..

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2015)

3207 pages of period photos and warbirds....

Aviation Photos - AviationBanter


Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2016)

Interesting site containing sheets of aircraft markings...Custom Airplane Graphics - Callie Graphics


Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 13, 2016)

Not sure if this has been posted. All sorts of downloadables...
Combined Arms Research Library (CARL) Digital Library

Haven't toured around much but here is an example.


Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2016)

Just noticing this Geo. You've been quite active posting stuff here s thanks for that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2016)

This site, Spitfire pilots and aircraft database if I read it correctly, is used in conjunction, with permission, with this site...
Spitfire - Main This site, though not in any sort of order as the latter site has 1530 pages of serial numbers and photos, when available of said aircraft. A big plus is that it also gives the names of pilots, and when available, aircraft they flew and history. You can also look up aircraft by serial number, model, factory or engine. Pilots are also searchable. Definitely worth bookmarking.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ta 152 (May 22, 2016)

Focke-Wulf Ta 152 www.ta-152.de


----------



## fubar57 (May 26, 2016)

This site offers color charts for all major WW2 air forces as well as fonts and aircraft markings...

Explanation of the Color Charts - Logtnest


----------



## Gunsights (May 26, 2016)

Many gunsights and bombsights including WW2

Aviation , Aircraft Gunsights and Bombsights . WWI, WWII History


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2016)

Some useful pics there - thanks for posting.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2016)

This is probably familiar to the antipodean member; RAAF Operation Record Books and a schwack of other stuff...

Pacific Victory Roll - Research

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 12, 2016)

List of RAF Officers: A -Z '39 - '45. Not so much for the victories but more for promotions and awards...

Royal Air Force Officers 1939-1945 -- A


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 25, 2016)

Serial numbers and brief history of each Noorduyn Norseman. Also many photos

Aircraft


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 4, 2016)

Scale aircraft drawings...

RCLibrary : Scale Aircraft Drawings, Volume II - World War II : download free vintage model aircraft PDF title















Website here with other downloadable stuff, mostly old RC stuff...

RCLibrary : Aeromodelling library. Out of print books, magazines and catalogues. Free downloads.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 20, 2016)

Don't know your B-24D-1 from a J-CO. Take heart...

B-24 Liberator Identification Aid


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2016)

UNITED STATES STRATEGIC BOMBING SURVEY on the FOCKE-WULF FLUGZEUGBAU GmbH raids...

Focke-Wulf Report


----------



## Tracker (Aug 31, 2016)

Geo,
Great posts


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks kind sir. B-25 nose art. A lot I haven't seen and many in color...

http://napoleon130.tripod.com/northamericanb25mitchell/id18.html


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2016)

WWII photos. Select a country, then an album, then a sub-folder. Over 16,000 photos with lots of aircraft...

World War Photos |


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2016)

6820 photos from 1933-45.

Bundesarchive Photos 1933 - 1945..+ all fields of WWII - Histomil.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2016)

De Havilland Production lists. The production lists do not include the First World War designs of Geoffrey De Havilland and built by the Aircraft Manufacturing Co (Airco)

De_Havilland_production


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2016)

Good stuff Geo.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 25, 2016)

Great stuff Geo; keep it up.


----------



## P.Kinville (Dec 21, 2016)

Link to a blog about Soviet aircraft during WWII Aircraft


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2016)

Lots of documents about the U.S.A.F. and its antecedents from about 1919 - onward.

Titles


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2017)

112 Squadron claims. I don't vouch for the accuracy.

RAF 112 Squadron Claims

Just found this as well. 112 Squadron Damage and Losses

http://archive.is/5Oh6y

What the hell, I'll just throw this in here as well

112 Plane Codes


----------



## Tracker (Jan 22, 2017)

Great film clips in the History section dealing with WW1, WW2, Vietnam wars (royalty free)

Buyout Footage - HD Stock Footage Library - Public Domain Films - Archive Film Stock Footage Library


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice one. I was watching "Malta-Living Under the Gun" and noticed a 1hour timer on screen. Hit the hour and the end of free viewing?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2017)

Serial numbers of aircraft allocated to RAF training units

Aircraft serials Pilot Training

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Andrewc (Apr 10, 2017)

A map I'm working on detailing over 270 aviation sites in the UK. Includes museums, gate guardians and memorials.

UK Aviation Sites Map | Classic Warbirds

Andrew


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 7, 2017)

Lots of great reference photos and other info: Prime Portal - The Military Enthusiast & Modeler's Reference Site


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 25, 2017)

A schwack of war time documents for sale or free to read...

https://www.forces-war-records.co.uk/documents/search/?searchQuery=Fleet Air Arm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 5, 2017)

WW2 science and technology

Science and Technology of WWII

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2017)

Found this while searching for something else...

Warbirds and Airshows- WWII US Aircraft Costs

....scrolling to the bottom of the aircraft costs will give one a schwack more info

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2017)

Handy little tool. Scale Conversion Calculator Working in 1:48 scale it's pretty easy to figure out the conversion from real life to scale, ¼" = 1 scale foot. I like to work in metric so when I went to check the distance for decal placement from the wing-tip the illustration showed 22", just under a ½" in scale. Using the converter it showed 11.64mm.





​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2017)

Another website with a whack 'o PDFs. Haven't checked them out or if they are virus free but there are 340 of em, a great many to do with aircraft

World War II Operational Documents


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2017)

Posting this again, this is a website for which I do the technical side, server maintenance, css etc. It from the "Stichting Fokker G-1". We're dedicated on digging up as much of the history of the Fokker G-1 heavy fighter. 2 books were written which are now the standard works on this fascinating fighter. The next goal is still to be able to build a flying replica. Anyway, we got a translated page now, so enjoy:
Fokker G-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2017)

A schwack of blueprints. The link is for fighter aircraft; WWI to modern but there also vehicles; civilian and military, other aircraft, ships and weapons...

Fighter Blueprints - Download free blueprint for 3D modeling


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2017)

Digital library of government standards and specifications


"Welcome to EverySpec.com, your premiere source for free downloads of government and military standards, specifications, handbooks, and documents. We offer a collection of military specifications and standards that provides mission critical data that is needed for research and design, purchasing, bidding, logistics and related applications"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2017)

Just American stuff I see.


----------



## Elmas (Dec 8, 2017)

Fuga da Decimomannu - decimomannuairbase

How to smuggle Pilots in a single seat fighter..


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## MIflyer (Dec 8, 2017)

9th Photo recon Website, with an article by me:

9th PHOTO RECON SQUADRON


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2017)

Great article Wayne (if I may). Learned several new things. Was there ever a serious consideration for Germany and Japan to link up?


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 9, 2017)

Germany and Japan were of course Linked Up in terms of cooperation. The Germans even sent a Q Ship to show the IJN how it was done (US sub sunk it before it got there). I don't know if there were specific plans but it was a logical move for them.

I guess we could start a looong thead on the subject, but I recall reading an analysis by an "expert" saying that the campaign in the Med was a waste of time for the Allies. Given the potential for German capture of the oil fields in the ME and the possibility of a German-Italian-Japanese physical link-up I think the man is an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2017)

It would be an interesting thread for sure. We could also start a pool as to when it would be locked


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 4, 2018)

Interesting site...Alternate Wars Here is the title page...





​....and "The Big Book of Warfare" page...The Big Book of Warfare - Index You have to scroll down a bit to get to the good stuff unless you consider "*Basic Math/Engineering Reference*" and "*Writing Aids*" good stuff


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 12, 2018)

Here is link to a recreation of a website that provides a great deal of information on the A/B-26 Invader.

https://web.archive.org/web/20130618030352/http://vectaris.net/id904.html


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 13, 2018)

Link to a website that provides WWII photos of A-36A's in service. 

A-36's In Theater - American Aero Services


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## MIflyer (Jan 15, 2018)

Airfix Magazine: Internet Archive Search: Airfix Magazine


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 15, 2018)

Russian Modelik Magazine: https://archive.org/search.php?query=Modelik&page=4


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 15, 2018)

FineScale Modeler: https://archive.org/search.php?query=FineScale Modeler


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 15, 2018)

Scale Aircraft Modelling: Internet Archive Search: Scale Aircraft Modelling


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 15, 2018)

Flying Scale Models: Internet Archive Search: Flying Scale Models


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 15, 2018)

Scale Aviation Modeller International
https://archive.org/search.php?query=Scale Aviation Modeller International


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 16, 2018)

WWII Aviation Manuals:

B-29 pilot and flight engineers: Pilots' And Flight Engineers' Training Manual For The Superfortress B-29 : United States. Army Air Forces. Office of Flying Safety : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

USN Manual on Aircraft Turrets: Aircraft Turrets : United States. Bureau of Naval Personnel : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

USN Manual on Aircraft Fuel Systems: Aircraft Fuel Systems 1944 : United States. Bureau of Naval Personnel : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

Aircraft Power Plant Operation: TM 1-408 Aircraft Power Plant Operations, 1944 : United States. War Department : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

Advanced work in Aircraft Radio: Advanced Work In Aircraft Radio 1945 : United States. Bureau of naval personnel : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

Aircraft Munitions: Aircraft Munitions : United States. Bureau of Naval Personnel : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive 

Aircraft Hydraulic equipment: Aircraft Hydraulic Equipment : United States. Bureau of naval personnel. [from old catalog] : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

Aircraft Engineering Handbook: https://archive.org/details/in.ernet.dli.2015.205337

Aircraft Engines of the World 1945: https://archive.org/details/in.ernet.dli.2015.205336


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 2, 2018)

Film showing landings and take offs on the USS Enterprise CV-6, 1941 - 1942.


_View: https://archive.org/details/NPC-2704_


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 13, 2018)

Just in case no one has already provided this link: 

https://repository.si.edu/handle/10088/18670

It has downloadable books on the Liberty engine, Curtiss D-12, Balloon Bomb Attacks on USA, etc.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 5, 2018)

Not WWII, But...

Lockheed A-12 Oxcart Pilot's Manual: CIA A-12 Manuals : Central Intelligence Agency : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 30, 2018)

Capture aircraft site...Captured Wings Wiki

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 2, 2018)

History of Marine Attack Squadron 223

Marine Corps Aviation History


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 2, 2018)

Aviation Week Magazine.

While not all back issues are available many are at:

Aviation Week Magazine : Free Texts : Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2018)

The War Illustrated, best described here...The War Illustrated - Wikipedia

The War Illustrated Archive


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Apr 18, 2018)

Here is my contribution:

Site about the 1st Brazilian Fighter Group in Italy WW2

O 1º Grupo de Aviação de Caça da FAB na Campanha da Itália (1944-1945)

Their radio call was JAMBOCK and their moto was SENTA A PÚA! which translate freely as GO FOR IT HARD!

Using american made P-47D they were amongst the 3 foreigner Squadrons to receive an American Presidential Citation (the other two squadron are RAAF 3rd and 12th )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 25, 2018)

_View: https://archive.org/details/P-51_Symposium_


----------



## Gunsights (Sep 14, 2018)

Collection of Gunsights and Bombsights 1918 + later
Aviation , Aircraft Gunsights and Bombsights . WWI, WWII History


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2018)

Lots of period photos, videos, warbirds and airshow aircraft...

WWII planes


----------



## Elmas (Oct 13, 2018)

NHHC

Is there a similar site for Air Force?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2018)

Not as good U.S. Air Force - History


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 13, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Not as good U.S. Air Force - History



See also Air Force History Index again not as good


----------



## Elmas (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2018)

U.S. "The Aircraft Yearbook". I started these for 1935(535 pages) but they start in the '20s and go up to 1956 I think. Just change the date in the search header to save time moving from year to year. I couldn't get 1940 or '42 to download...
https://www.aia-aerospace.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/THE-1935-AIRCRAFT-YEAR-BOOK.pdf


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 19, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> U.S. "The Aircraft Yearbook". I started these for 1935(535 pages) but they start in the '20s and go up to 1956 I think. Just change the date in the search header to save time moving from year to year. I couldn't get 1940 or '42 to download...
> https://www.aia-aerospace.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/THE-1935-AIRCRAFT-YEAR-BOOK.pdf



1942 downloaded ok for me.
If you try again and it still will not download PM me and I will dropbox it to you.
I could not find 1940 in the index at https://www.aia-aerospace.org/research-center/history/


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2018)

Thank you Mi. I'll keep trying tonight and if it doesn't work I'll PM you. I get this when I tried for 1940


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 19, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Thank you Mi. I'll keep trying tonight and if it doesn't work I'll PM you. I get this when I tried for 1940
> 
> View attachment 522504​


Yes - I get same error when I manually type in the address because I cannot find a link in the index


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2018)

All good now Mi. I had no problem downloading 1942 using Chrome. Thanks for the offer. It would have been nice to have 1940 to complete the war years. I just sent them an email as maybe they are unaware that the PDF no longer works


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 20, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> All good now Mi. I had no problem downloading 1942 using Chrome. Thanks for the offer. It would have been nice to have 1940 to complete the war years. I just sent them an email as maybe they are unaware that the PDF no longer works



No sweat - I also sent them an email so hopefully they can complete the set

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice find! Try this:
https://www.aia-aerospace.org/research-center/history/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 13, 2019)

Great site with many photos I haven't seen before including eye witnesses...Fwd: Photos of Japanese Surrender Planes in WWII - The Phoenix Pilot Group (Scottsdale, AZ) | Meetup

From a letter by Army combat engineer Leigh Robertson




​


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2019)

A nice find.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 27, 2019)

Good one Geo.


----------



## Tomato Eins (Mar 8, 2019)

Here is a link to my YouTube channel. I produce short documentary about the history of various aircraft. I've only just started so there are many more videos coming. Hope you all find interesting and helpful. ✈️✈️
Tomato Eins Productions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 7, 2019)

Digital archive - International Bomber Command Centre






Has a lot of Mosquito bomb loading sheets, crew logbooks, mission crew lists and miscellaneous other items of interest

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 7, 2019)

Very cool Mi, bookmarked. Have you seen this one...BC Main Page

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 7, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Very cool Mi, bookmarked. Have you seen this one...BC Main Page



No I had not. Thanks for the heads up. I will put it on my monthly check list
Very interesting article on the ABC system - a pity there are no photos to go with it.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2019)

WW2 recognition manuals...Index of /hyperwar/NHC/NewPDFs/USN/ONI Recognition Manuals and other material


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2019)

This is the entire site....Index of /hyperwar/NHC/NewPDFs/USN One section contains "Nimitz Grey Book: War Plans and Files of the Commander in Chief, Pacific Fleet, Chester Nimitz" 8 volumes containing 4003 pages

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2019)

Bureau (Serial) Numbers of Naval Aircraft 1910-1995...https://www.history.navy.mil/content/dam/nhhc/research/histories/naval-aviation/pdf/app09.pdf


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2019)

Fleet Air Arm Squadrons Home Page

Royal Navy Air Squadron: 1938-Present. Lots of info on FAA squadrons though a lot of squadrons are missing at the moment. Good news is the site is still updated regularly.

*FIRST LINE SQUADRONS*












*SECOND LINE SQUADRONS*

*



*

*RESERVE SQUADRONS*

*



*
​


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2019)

Lincolshire aircraft incidents, 1939-1945...Bomber County Aviation Resource - BCAR.org.uk BRAND NEW LINK


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2019)

The U-boat Wars 1939-1945 (Kriegsmarine) and 1914-1918 (Kaiserliche Marine) and Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net

Whoa, you say. U-boats in an aviation forum. Bear with me. First off, this is a fantastic site for all things U-boaty. First off, the U-boats...




​Click on the U-boat index and we have over 1100 pages of U-boats listed...




​But wait...there's more. Click on the "Allies" button and it brings us to the reason we're here, the "Aircraft & Air Forces" button. 249 U-boats sunk by aircraft alone.




​Click in the aircraft and it gives you a history of the type and at the bottom of the page it gives you a list of U-boats sunk, in this case, the Lockheed Hudson




​We also have an "Allied Aircraft Lost to U-boats" button




​This brings up a calendar of events




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2020)

They must have changed the link over in Bomber Country in Post #275 so I've updated it


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 18, 2020)

USAF Orders of Battle

Welcome to the website dedicated to the preservation of U.S. Air Force organizational histories.
Our mission is to collect, preserve and make available U.S. Air Force organizational histories.
Our vision is to provide accurate and relevant U.S. Air Force organizational history to the researcher. 

USAF Orders Of Battle​


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2020)

As the link says WW2航空機の性能:WarbirdPerformanceBlog A member here 

 warbirdperformance
runs this site. Its in Japanese so use Chrome for auto-translate


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 28, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> As the link says WW2航空機の性能:WarbirdPerformanceBlog A member here
> 
> warbirdperformance
> runs this site. Its in Japanese so use Chrome for auto-translate



Nice site, it is a pity the giggle translation is so poor.


----------



## warbirdperformance (Mar 30, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> As the link says WW2航空機の性能:WarbirdPerformanceBlog A member here
> 
> warbirdperformance
> runs this site. Its in Japanese so use Chrome for auto-translate





MiTasol said:


> Nice site, it is a pity the giggle translation is so poor.


Thanks!!
I will try to post in both Japanese and English next time if there are English readers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 30, 2020)

warbirdperformance said:


> Thanks!!
> I will try to post in both Japanese and English next time if there are English readers.



Maybe try a small click here if you want an English translation survey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2020)

What happens when you land on the wrong aircraft carrier? - Aviation Humor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Nov 26, 2020)

Interesting website. It is historical in focus but has a lot of stuff that might be interesting to modelers also.

"Collect Air | Friend or Foe? Museum"

Thanks to whoever for moving it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 33k in the air (Feb 3, 2021)

This site has a trove of primary documents on the air raids over Japan:

Japan Air Raids.org

You can read the documents on the site, although these are slow to load, or you can use the associated Scribd.com link on the document pages to download the PDF files from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 33k in the air (Feb 7, 2021)

Not sure how many are aware, but the National Archives in the U.K., due to current COVID restrictions, is allowing free downloads of many of its digital records. You can, for example, download squadron Operations Record Books for free (within some restrictions).

If you've ever wanted digital copies of a given RAF squadron's ORBs, now would be a good time to visit the site: The National Archives

You can download up to 100 files in a 30-day period if registered. Registration only requires an e-mail address.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Baball (Feb 8, 2021)

Army Air Forces Collection

Contains a lot of graduation class books ranging from 1942 to 1945, as well as some technical documents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Baball (Feb 20, 2021)

JimSam's mediafire repository. It contains a trove of manuals for all sorts of british aircrafts.
MediaFire

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Andrew Arthy (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi,

We've just released our latest blog post, and it features an operation by Douglas A-20s of the Soviet VVS KBF off Memel, Lithuania, on the afternoon of 14 September 1944. The Soviet aircraft were successfully intercepted by FW 190s of the _Stabsstaffel _of J.G. 51. The blog post can be found here.

Our other blog posts about Eastern Front air operations in the second half of 1944 are listed below:

- 4. _Flieger_-_Division_ operations over Belarus on 3 July 1944
- _Luftflotte _1 operations over Estonia and Latvia, 11 August 1944
- A combat between J.G. 51 and the VVS on 19 September 1944
- _Luftflotte_ 1 operations over Courland, 7 November 1944

Hopefully these posts are of interest.

Cheers,
Andrew A.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 28, 2021)

Good stuff Andrew. Always look forward to these updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2021)

We do not allow the uploading of copyrighted books for free download.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## eagledad (Mar 24, 2021)

If you are interested in Reggiane Fighters

Reggiane fighters

Eagledad


----------



## slaterat (Apr 3, 2021)

Re discovered an old link , pretty good site for FAA

Fleet Air Arm Archive (FAA) 1939-1945 Contents Page


----------



## Andrew Arthy (May 30, 2021)

Hi,

Thought I'd let the forum know that the latest Air War Publications blog post has been released, 'Battling for Budapest: Luftflotte 4 in December 1944'. It *can be found at this link*, and features FW 190s, Bf 109s, and even some Hungarian Me 210s. There are first-hand accounts from several of the German airmen involved in the Battle for Budapest in December 1944.

Cheers,
Andrew A.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 2, 2021)

The build of a live sized Fokker D.XXI replica: FokkerD21

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2021)

That's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)

Haven't had a chance to look around yet. A new members site... Verde9.com | Storia e modellismo aeronautici

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 25, 2021)

Two very interesting articles about LW camouflage and paper drop tanks made in Britain for the USAAF


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 28, 2021)

Interesting site on flying boats with lots of photo galleries and manuals. Covers not just WW2 but also prewar and post war





SEAWINGS - The Flying Boat web site







www.seawings.co.uk


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 28, 2021)

That's a shame that most of links in first half of 1st page are dead!


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 28, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> That's a shame that most of links in first half of 1st page are dead!


Yep - covid and old age and a lot of small companies being eliminated by large companies causes a lot of that

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 29, 2021)

fastmongrel said:


> Two very interesting articles about LW camouflage and paper drop tanks made in Britain for the USAAF


I cannot find the link? It may be an Australia problem just as some links do not work in Canada


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> I cannot find the link? It may be an Australia problem just as some links do not work in Canada


How about the translation link? Verde9.com | Storia e modellismo aeronautici


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 29, 2021)

yep that is there and works


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2021)

A whack 'o cutaways Cutaways

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Oct 13, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> A whack 'o cutaways Cutaways


Unfortunately some of the links are dead


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2021)

Might already be here but a ton of Army Air Forces manuals..... View Items

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 23, 2021)

To quote the page itself _In the Second World War people at home with loved ones spread far away around the world with the forces were fed a diet, often government backed, of "how it works" or "how we will win" technical information leaflets. Very often these would have contained superb cut away and sectioned diagrams, showing the "insides" or as was said at the time "the works!" of the machines that were winning the war for us!_



wartime images


----------



## MIG3LANGELO (Dec 23, 2021)

A growing collection of informative profile pages about individual WW2 fighters, in English:

La-5:








Lavochkin, La-5 ( Лавочкин Ла-5 ) airplane profile art gallery interface — Planes in Profile


This page is a gallery of Lavochkin La-5 fighter airplane profile artworks by Anton Petrov. Click on the individual illustrations to view detailed art and research notes relating to each of the featured planes and their paint schemes.




www.planesinprofile.com





La-5F:








Lavochkin, La-5F ( Лавочкин, Ла-5Ф ) airplane profile art gallery interface — Planes in Profile


This page is a gallery of Lavochkin La-5F fighter airplane profile artworks by Anton Petrov. Click on the individual illustrations to view detailed art and research notes relating to each of the featured planes and their paint schemes.




www.planesinprofile.com





La-5FN








Lavochkin, La-5FN ( Лавочкин, Ла-5ФН ) airplane profile art gallery interface — Planes in Profile


This page is a gallery of Lavochkin La-5FN fighter airplane profile artworks by Anton Petrov. Click on the individual illustrations to view detailed art and research notes relating to each of the featured planes and their paint schemes.




www.planesinprofile.com





MiG-3:








Mikoyan & Gurevich, MiG-3 ( Микоян и Гуревич, МиГ-3 ) airplane profile art gallery interface — Planes in Profile


This page is a gallery of Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-3 fighter airplane profile artworks by Anton Petrov. Click on the individual illustrations to view detailed art and research notes relating to each of the featured planes and their paint schemes.




www.planesinprofile.com


----------



## ThomasP (Jan 7, 2022)

I ran across this website the other day as I was researching Japanese WWII aircraft propellers and associated manufacturing topics. It relates to the Nippon Gakki Seizo K.K., a company that produced a significant portion of the propellers used by the Japanese military in WWII. To the Mods - I am not sure where it is best to put this thread?

"What the Japanese Bayberry Trees Have Seen Stories from the Early Years of Yamaha Motor"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2022)

Bomber Command Loss Cards:






Aircraft Loss Cards – Bomber Command History







www.lancasterbombers.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 4, 2022)

United States Strategic Bombing Survey: Interrogations of Japanese Officials


United States Strategic Bombing Survey: Interrogations of Japanese Officials)



www.ibiblio.org





The provided link gives access to over 100 interrogations of Japanese officers regarding all aspects of WW2, with a large amount of information regarding the air wars. For those interested, I recommend a complete read of the document, as there is a great deal of interesting material pertaining to such things as to The Who, why, and how individuals were chosen for debriefing along with each interviewee’s biography.

A couple of nuggets I’ve noticed, so far, have been the multiple mentions of the effectiveness of American dive bombers, the negative effects of the strafing of airfield personnel on morale, once aircraft and other material targets began to dwindle *, and multiple mentions of Midway as the turning point of the war.

* This reminds me of Nazi complaints that even a lone motorcycle courier wasn’t safe from marauding P-47s in France.

Moderators: This link could have easily fallen under the “general” category but I felt it contained an abundance of aircraft-related info to go here, also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 4, 2022)

Good stuff!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 12, 2022)

Full "LIFE" magazines from 1936 - 1972.... LIFE I started from 1939. Not much mention of the war "over there". The odd article starts to ramp up in 1940 and increases into 1941. I'm up to Mar. 1941 and the U.S. military articles are also starting to ramp up. In one of the late 40's, early 41 issues it mentions a small conflict in Asia involving Japan and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> United States Strategic Bombing Survey: Interrogations of Japanese Officials
> 
> 
> United States Strategic Bombing Survey: Interrogations of Japanese Officials)
> ...


I already posted this with a complete index.


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> I already posted this with a complete index.


My apologies, I didn’t seen it when I originally posted it and then it was moved by the mods, so I assumed it was ok. Should I remove it, that way your post is the only one anyone sees?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2022)

Up to June 16 1941 now and there are more articles involving U.S. build-up plus many articles involving isolationism. Very interesting to see how the U.S. is viewing the war. The start of an article on convoys....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 28, 2022)

That line about being reluctant to do what had to be done is eerily appropriate now.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## 33k in the air (May 30, 2022)

Just came across this YouTube channel today: WWII US Bombers

It's only been posting videos for a month, but the uploads look interesting. It is run by a retired Boeing engineer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 30, 2022)

Thanks, 33k.


----------



## JDCAVE (Jun 19, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Very cool Mi, bookmarked. Have you seen this one...BC Main Page


Larry Wright! GRRRRR!😡


----------



## 33k in the air (Jun 19, 2022)

Just stumbled across another YouTube channel that's worth a look. This one covers British WWII aircraft:

UK Aircraft Explored

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 19, 2022)

Cool. I just book marked it.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 1, 2022)

Lots of USN manuals. Most are non-downloadable Navy Documents


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 10, 2022)

Probably posted before but this is a very interesting site, to me anyway






Search - NASA Technical Reports Server (NTRS)







ntrs.nasa.gov

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm kinda thinkin' every WW2 Italian aircraft manual and parts list if Google translate is to be believed. They are not downable but I'm sure if one had the time and PDF converter....wink...wink...wink



manuali e nomenclatori

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## c1951 (Dec 10, 2022)

I was researching Aviatic aircraft after ww1. The search engine took me to this site,
"Transportflygplan TP 5, Junkers Ju 52 med registrering SE-AFD Vikingaland i luften över landskap." på Arkivkopia
Very interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

Heinz said:


> I dare say because its Scottish based website.



Bump


----------



## MiTasol (Friday at 5:34 AM)

Decided to go hunting as the person who sent a list of manuals to me is never that tidy when doing an email and I found that the Russian Air Force Museum at Monino has an equivalent to our magic archivist VikingBeserker who goes by the handle *Something *and he is the major poster in the 25 page thread of manuals at Книги по матчасти Look for his avatar [






Note that different translation software may translate his handle differently. I use Imtranslation

I printed a couple of random pages to show some of what he posts

As soon as I get a chance I will also post an interesting one to the *P-never to be mentioned* documents thread as it covers Russian modifications and operating procedures.





P-39 documents


I thought I got rid of all my P-39 documents over 10 years ago but just found a folder. First up - Bell training notes - missing about 6 pages. Other threads with P-39 docs are: https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/threads/technical-description-of-airacobra-v-1710-e4-by-nkap.6372/...



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Friday at 6:07 AM)

Wow


----------



## 33k in the air (Sunday at 12:56 AM)

Another YouTube channel for your consideration: Deutsche Avionik

It covers German radio, radar, and other electronics during WWII.

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

